

Ask HN: Is anyone else having significult difficulty posting right now? - AgentConundrum

I just spent a few minutes trying to submit a comment. After submitting, I would end up on news.ycombinator.com/r with a blank page. I assume there is some post-POST redirect that is failing to be sent, but the comment doesn't even seem to be being submitted. Similarly, I tried to edit the same post, and got sent to news.yc.com/x without updating the post.<p>I've noticed the whole site is a bit slow today. Are there significant server issues occurring?<p>(Sorry for the meta post.)
======
LearnYouALisp
I couldn't even see the ask page before---did that have to do with my
"activity points"?

Could someone point me to an explanation of the user configuration terms?
(e.g. noprocrast, minaway)

------
Andrenid
Not just slow, but down completely at times.

------
lenary
yes, seems really slow from my end too.

